# Annamaet Dog Food



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Does anyone use this? It came recommended from someone that works with several dog food companies including Fromm, Stella and Chewy's and Born Free. I ordered a bag of the Annamaet Lean, I believe it will be good for all the dogs. It gets 5 stars on dog food advisor, but I've never heard of it. Its made in the USA and they have been around since 1986. There has never been any recalls. I'm going with the lean so that my dogs stay fit. Thoughts anyone?



Annamaet Grain Free Lean Dog Food


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Do a search for sable123 on here and you'll find plenty of info. He was always pushing that stuff. 

Why the lean formula though? 8% fat seems pretty low.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

I've never fed it, but if I were looking for a new food it would be on the short list of those that I would consider. It a family owned company from Pennsylvania, and the president (and founder?) of the company is very well schooled in dog nutrition. Their foods are not made in-house, but are manufactured by Ohio Pet Foods who has an excellent reputation and track record for making pet foods.

As I said, I have never fed their product, but I have spoken to them a number of times when I was compiling my puppy food spreadsheet, and can say they have excellent customer service - one of the best that I found when compiling info for the spreadsheet, as a matter of fact. At the moment, I don't see a need to switch Jazz's food, she's been on the same brand for over a year and doing great, but if I were to change Annamaet would be among my top choices.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Do a search for sable123 on here and you'll find plenty of info. He was always pushing that stuff.
> 
> Why the lean formula though? 8% fat seems pretty low.


I have 3 dogs...the golden retriever weighed in at 97 pounds, he has been on a diet and is down to 92 pounds..the vet and I agree that he should be at 80-85pounds. The older one weighed 52 pounds for 8 years, she gained 6 pounds and needs to lose some. The GSD is at an ideal weight per the vet and I want to keep it that way. There are two sets of feeding instructions on the bag..one for normal feeding and one for dogs that are prone to obesity. I have come to the conclusion that all of my dogs don't do well with fat, but they do great with protein.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> I've never fed it, but if I were looking for a new food it would be on the short list of those that I would consider. It a family owned company from Pennsylvania, and the president (and founder?) of the company is very well schooled in dog nutrition. Their foods are not made in-house, but are manufactured by Ohio Pet Foods who has an excellent reputation and track record for making pet foods.
> 
> As I said, I have never fed their product, but I have spoken to them a number of times when I was compiling my puppy food spreadsheet, and can say they have excellent customer service - one of the best that I found when compiling info for the spreadsheet, as a matter of fact. At the moment, I don't see a need to switch Jazz's food, she's been on the same brand for over a year and doing great, but if I were to change Annamaet would be among my top choices.



This makes me feel better about switching. Thank you!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

There is a small boutique pet store in my area that sells it. I was looking for something decent for my hound mix puppy. The proprietor recommended Annamaet. He gave me a free 5 pound bag to try. My vet doesn't want me switch just yet. I use the Annamaet as training treats, because the pieces are so small. That would be one of my complaints about it - the very small pieces. I'm not sure how a large breed would like that. My other complaint would be the only place I know that sells it is the one boutique store.

I like something that is easy to find. I have nothing negative to say about the food itself. My pup has not eaten it as his primary food, but he does like it as treats. I'm sure he would eat it fine, if I fed it to him. My research had it listed as a 4 out of 6 stars. Oh - and I believe it is fairly expensive.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> There is a small boutique pet store in my area that sells it. I was looking for something decent for my hound mix puppy. The proprietor recommended Annamaet. He gave me a free 5 pound bag to try. My vet doesn't want me switch just yet. I use the Annamaet as training treats, because the pieces are so small. That would be one of my complaints about it - the very small pieces. I'm not sure how a large breed would like that. My other complaint would be the only place I know that sells it is the one boutique store.
> 
> I like something that is easy to find. I have nothing negative to say about the food itself. My pup has not eaten it as his primary food, but he does like it as treats. I'm sure he would eat it fine, if I fed it to him. My research had it listed as a 4 out of 6 stars. Oh - and I believe it is fairly expensive.


I ordered it today and it will be in on Wed, so that isn't that bad. If need be I can order it online. It cost $60.00 per bag, so its about $15.00 more then I'm spending now. Hopefully it all works out. I want them to be lean and healthy and I'm searching for perfect poop


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

Just a note, fat doesn't make dogs fat. (Or people!) In fact, fat is the best source of energy for a dog and is needed to maintain a healthy coat and skin. 8% is REALLY low even for a house pet who lays around all day. Curious what the content of the food you're feeding is now? I'd say if you find any success in weight loss from this product it's likely from the fact it's low calorie vs. the fact it's low in fat. JM2C though!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

SS-GSD said:


> Just a note, fat doesn't make dogs fat. (Or people!) In fact, fat is the best source of energy for a dog and is needed to maintain a healthy coat and skin. 8% is REALLY low even for a house pet who lays around all day. Curious what the content of the food you're feeding is now? I'd say if you find any success in weight loss from this product it's likely from the fact it's low calorie vs. the fact it's low in fat. JM2C though!


2 out of 3 of my dogs do not do well with fat. The 3rd one really can eat anything. Fat right now in what they eat is at 16%. This food is good for dogs that are heavier and are prone to pancreatitis(EPI, which GSD's are prone to), which is caused by eating fatty foods and being overweight. It also helps with anal gland problems which my oldest dog has had. It is a reduced fat recipe. But it comes with directions to feed dogs that are overweight and for dogs to maintain their weight. Its not so much weight loss I'm looking for, I was looking for higher protein and lower fat, this fits the bill and can work for all my dogs and it gets good reviews with no recalls.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a local pet supply that also pushes it.

He gave me a few samples, and my fusspot ate it 

My only gripe, is the size of the kibble. It's very small. Seems suited for toy breeds.
Then again, maybe it was only the samples given to me.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> I have a local pet supply that also pushes it.
> 
> He gave me a few samples, and my fusspot ate it
> 
> ...


I got the first bag on Wednesday and they all love it. The pieces are small but its not a problem. They are all slow eaters and I think the small pieces make them eat even slower, which is a good thing for digesting the food. After a couple days, we have perfect poop all around. No more of that little bit of loose stuff at the end of a otherwise good poop By tomorrow they will be on this food completely. I have the bag of this one separated from the Fromm...in the morning the GSD goes to the bag and noses it, like she is choosing this one. :fingerscrossed: I wouldn't mind mixing the Fromm and the Annamaet...it seems to be a good mix.


----------

